
GNU's distro Guix deprecates support for the Linux kernel - htfy96
https://guix.gnu.org/blog/2020/deprecating-support-for-the-linux-kernel/
======
jrexpr
> After years in the making, Guix recently gained support for running natively
> on the GNU/Hurd operating system.

